# Middle names to go with William?



## Starmie

Hi all. :)

Today we found out that we're expecting a boy and I'm stuck on middle name ideas to go with William because that seems to be the main boy name at the moment for us. The girl name was going to be Amber Leigh. Just wondering if anyone had any nice middle name ideas? I like William James but trying to think of some other possible names for a bit of choice. Thanks. :)


----------



## LunaRose

Here's a couple I like ..

William Alexander
William Joshua
William Benjamin
William Jacob
William Lucas

Amber Leigh is lovely!

:flower: xx


----------



## v2007

I love William George. 

V xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

My friend has a "William John"

Other suggestions:

William Michael
William Matthew
William Andrew
William Scott
William Joseph
William Paul
William Christopher
William Alexander
William Henry
William Oliver

William James sounds nice!


----------



## Starmie

Thank you all. :D

Some nice suggestions and you're all on the right type of names I like, thanks! xx


----------



## terri21

William Robert :thumbup: xx


----------



## kell

William David :)


----------



## ThatGirl

William James
William Nathaniel
William Robert
Willliam Mark
William Lewis
William George


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi,

William Ethan
William George
William Christopher
William John
William Alex
William Connor
William Oliver
William Henry
William Arthur
William Jack
William Samuel
William Elliott
William Joseph
William Edward

x


----------



## ArticBaby

William Alexander:thumbup:


----------



## sara1786

the name William Bradford has been in my family for seven generatoins


----------

